# Some more young birds..



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Seramas, 1- Cockerel & 2 pullets.. They are a pewter grey color with a golden tint on the cockerel.. Isolated the 3 to get more hands on with them, they were wild as hell a couple weeks ago, and daily handling and being able to trust me now, has really calmed them a bunch. They are almost eating from my hands now.. The other pics are 2 other cockerels that I'm trying to do the same with.. They may be a little harder to tame, they are both hard headed ! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That 3rd Roo looks like he want to kill you. Hard headed alright.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Must resist.... must resist....... 

You are a MEAN person cog - now I want Seramas. Which is why I asked about putting them in with standard breeds. If I got some, I'd have to build another place for them. *sigh*


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry Tinyhouse... Lol.. They are gonna be my house chickens, so small I think it'd be cool to have a pair inside.. No alarm clock quite like a mini-rooster crowing inside the house each morning... Just a thought ! Just maybe... We will see.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

We keep our tiny true bantams with our large fowl . 
The tiny Cockerels are the boss`s .


----------

